# udder development



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Quick question;

A doe will not form an udder unless she is pregnant, correct? I know ones from really good udder lines tend to get little pouches without being bred, but for a real udder, a doe needs a real pregnancy, right? False pregnancies won't form an udder in FF, right?

The reason I ask is because Rosie is throwing us through a loop. She's fatter than usual but still cries once a month like she's in heat. BUT she's started to develop an udder, a cute lil' thing. As a FF with a mom who had a tiny udder for twins, I really think thats a sure sign she took.

Am I wrong? If she did take, she'd be due around June 7th, so about a month left.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes you are correct.
Can you send some pics of Rosie. maybe she is preggo.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so happy someone else is in the same boat as me. One of my FF-to-be is the same way. She's been getting wider and wider, I keep doing skin pinch checks... it's not fat. Anyway she acted like she was in heat the first three months after getting bred too. I was more frequent than a normal heat though, about every 2 1/2 weeks she'd go lovey-dovey on the shared fence with the buck. I decided she just doesn't know what to think of her hormones


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

there are some does that will come into milk without being bred. more likely is that she is bred. pooch shots may help.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My doe had 2 false heats after being bred. She gave birth 1 day after an estimated due date for the first heat so we know she took the first breeding. I started to worry we would never get her bred! LOL! And there she was, preggo the whole time!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I finally got a picture of her udder, so here it is!!! What do you guys think? I'm still thinking definitely bred

pre-shot as a 6 month old









today @ "4 months" preggo:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely preggo...looking great... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah..yep! Udder along with kid movement are definate signs.
You should be able to feel kids now, a hand under her belly just in front of her udder and one low on her right side, gentle inward pressure with release on the side will certainly make kids move.


----------

